# Chapin Ranch's Josie Finally Kidded



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee Josie Kidded with twin doelings one black with tan and the other is brown with black and white on her forehead such cuties 

Groundhog Day babies pics are just min old and will get more after they dry and get steadt on their long legs  :leap::kidred::kidred::birthday::fireworks:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

YaY..Congrads!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are better baby pics I was wrong when the brown doeling dried off shes brown greyish SPOTTED doeling yippieeeeeeeeeeee!!!!:kidred::kidred::clap:


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

oops didn't want the pic of me in there LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

wow - she is a FLASHY girl!!! love the moonspots and the EARS!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Love them and the moon spotted girl is so pretty congrats .


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you all at first I thought she was solid brown but she was under a red heat lamp light and I snuck them out in the light for a quick few shops and said WOW shes spotted I was wanting to find another spotted but no need to now :fireworks:


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

weird how she has the greying in her spots


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

very flashy -- almost like the spots are roan.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

yes really strange marking but they are both keepers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! How cool are those two, huh?


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

yes they are both twins and doelings


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

just an update the kids and mom are doing great and babies are spunky


----------

